# February photography thread



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2010)

I shall start this month with some more hugin tomfoolery.


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice!

These are actually from a walk round Wollaton Hall and park back in January, but just getting throught them in my spare time now. 
















I've also done a bit of hugin work myself lately. 

First go (2 photos)





Second go (3 photos)






I wanted a 360 degree panorama (or at least a >300 degrees) with this one, but Hugin kept chopping off the righthand tower, yet when I made it a simpler panorama it complied. Have you experienced anything similar Stow?


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 3, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4321817952_a6536270be_o.jpg
31mp image with cropping about 75% of negative area so huge. Unfortunately the 3 element lens is a tad soft albeit with this real estate still a giant slayer 






Processed yesterday taken with Moskva 2 folding rangefinder camera. The negatives are huge 6x9cm! Ilford FP4 125 film developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+19 for 4.25 minutes!


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I shall start this month with some more hugin tomfoolery.



Those are beautiful panoramas 



gamma globulins said:


> I've also done a bit of hugin work myself lately.
> 
> 
> I wanted a 360 degree panorama (or at least a >300 degrees) with this one, but Hugin kept chopping off the righthand tower, yet when I made it a simpler panorama it complied. Have you experienced anything similar Stow?



I have had similar problems with hugin albeit you can manually get the photos to join by adding a number of points - you can find the option on one of the tabs at the top of the man workspace. It is really simple task but not intuitive like in some software. Most of the time it worked flawlessly but when it dig struggle you could spend hours fiddling.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4265886474_dc53a216d6_b.jpg

This one required a number of points on some photos ^.






It could be worse ?


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 3, 2010)

Somehow I knew you'd be the next in on this thread. Thanks, I'll give it another go.






These ones are (pun) quite deer to me(/pun).


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 3, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Somehow I knew you'd be the next in on this thread. Thanks, I'll give it another go.



Great start to the month so far. Snow looks like a feature for the next month or so


----------



## e19896 (Feb 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Great start to the month so far. Snow looks like a feature for the next month or so











Out about in Sheffield and erm the snow is falling as i post but i shall rise to the challange and just say no more snow all to easy to be a sheep..


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



Really like this - took me a minute to work out what it was, it looks so organic.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 3, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Really like this - took me a minute to work out what it was, it looks so organic.



This has been there from 1892, part of a hunting Lodge named Thornseat Lodge was originally built as a shooting lodge for William Jessop of steel making fame. It became a children's home in the 30's and remained as one up until the early 80's prior to it becoming derilict.. I was in said home in the 1970,s no doubt my DNA is on this and why i took it.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 3, 2010)

Four from the environs of Bermondsey Street SE1, about two minutes walk from Renzo Piano's _Shard_ and Norman Foster's _More London_ buildings, but a completely different world.

Record photography rather than anything particularly artful, but hey.

A couple of late 17th century houses on Bermondsey Street.












19th century on Crucifix Lane round the corner.







Bermondsey Street as it goes under the London Bridge railway viaduct.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought it might be interesting to try a vertical panorama...


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



Flip me that's pretty. Is that a B&W HDR?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Flip me that's pretty. Is that a B&W HDR?



No, it's taken on my cameraphone, converted to grayscale, and then I messed around with the levels a bit. Maybe slightly too much...there are some annoying back specks in the hillside in the background.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2010)

That cat gets around. 

What castle is it?  Nice.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2010)

Eilean Donan. Probably Scotland's most photographed castle ever.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2010)

It did look familiar.  And yet the name ''Eilean Donan'' isn't the tiniest bit familiar to me.

E2A:  Okay I just thought it was called something else.  I can't remember what though.  The only thing in my head is 'Craiglockart' and it's blocking everything else.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> That cat gets around..



Cloning!!!



> What castle is it?  Nice.



is it here? (taken the other year)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2010)

That's teh one!



I was quite surprised once when it popped up as the setting for a kind of dream scene in a Bollywood film I was watching. This one I think - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0172684/


----------



## cybertect (Feb 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Eilean Donan. Probably Scotland's most photographed castle ever.



_Amateur Photographer_ did a readers' shoot session there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one enumbers - that fire escape against the will lit red brick. I looked at a ouple of your black and white pictures and wondered if you coulg get a bit more out of them by tweaking the levels.  This one needs no such adjustment.

Cybertect, there is nothing wrong with record photography.  I take lots of pictures of old buildings that are just that - a record of a disappearing past.  I think of the photographs by Atget of nineteenth century Pariis, the old shop fronts.  These pictures were ignored until the Surrealists re-discovered and publicised them, but Atget was really just recording something that was passing away.  Of course it was the French government that promoted the redevelopment of the narrow streets.  They wanted to make sure that it became more difficult to set up barricades in time of political unrest.  Thanks to Atget and dhis later admirers we have a peek of the past.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



Is that  not the bridge in the cult Christopher Lambert Highlander film as it looks similar?


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 4, 2010)

Top two Drinkstone, last one Woolpit Suffolk photographed in typical winter dark wet conditions we have had this week.


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 4, 2010)

Feb 01 2010
Champion hill, Camberwell
Taken with Sony cyber shot 12.1
Edited in Microsoft office picture manager & Microsoft Paint 5.1.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 4, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> It did look familiar.  And yet the name ''Eilean Donan'' isn't the tiniest bit familiar to me.
> 
> E2A:  Okay I just thought it was called something else.  I can't remember what though.  The only thing in my head is 'Craiglockart' and it's blocking everything else.



It has been used as a location in many, many, films, TV progs and commercials. Along with stills being common on calendars, shortbread tins etc. 

It is hardly a castle in the conventional sense though as most of what you see today dates from the post WW1 rebuilding.  The original castle was razed by the navy after being occupied by Spanish troops in 1719 and they didn't leave much above the foundations.  You can see the level of destruction in Booho's shot - Look where the stonework changes on the left hand tower.  The darker foundation stone is all that is left from the original structure.

Craiglockart?  Are you maybe thinking of Craigmillar Castle on the outskirts of Edinburgh?

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/edinburgh/craigmillarcastle/





stowpirate said:


> Is that  not the bridge in the cult Christopher Lambert Highlander film as it looks similar?



It is.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I was quite surprised once when it popped up as the setting for a kind of dream scene in a Bollywood film I was watching. This one I think - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0172684/



One of the big Bollywood production companies took advantage of some incentive scheme/tax break thing back in the 90s and shot a number of films in the UK - mainly Scotland.  

I remember the one they shot in and around Aberdeen.  The crew used the coffeeshop I often fell into as a base and it was quite fun to see the Bollywood dancers skipping around Union Terrace Gardens in front of the theatre!


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 4, 2010)

sir.clip said:


> Feb 01 2010
> Champion hill, Camberwell
> Taken with Sony cyber shot 12.1
> Edited in Microsoft office picture manager & Microsoft Paint 5.1.



Nice postcard


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

boohoo - 3161590426_3c169fa225_b.jpg rich colours 

stowpirate - 4327586458_faa377ba68_b.jpg like it, low looking up


----------



## cybertect (Feb 4, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Cybertect, there is nothing wrong with record photography.  I take lots of pictures of old buildings that are just that - a record of a disappearing past.  I think of the photographs by Atget of nineteenth century Pariis, the old shop fronts.



Yep. I'm a great admirer of Atget. It's one of the reasons I take photos like those.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2010)

e19896, I don't think they need the borders you've added.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 4, 2010)

Aye. It's rather distracting.

If you really do want a border, I'd go with either just black (probably) or just white, not both.


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 4, 2010)

I dunno, I like how they force the eye to the centre of the photo.

More snow. Baaa.

I really like the leading lines that tracks in the snow produce





A rare semi-successful attempt at HDR





This is my first attempt at modifying the levels in part of an image, rather than the whole image. If it's not obvious, the statue was too underexposed so I lightened it and boosted the contrast. On relflection maybe I should have darkened the background too.





From inside a greenhouse





And lastly a bit of a homage to one of stowpirate's (saw the pleasing shadows and couldn't resist giving it a go)


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 4, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> And lastly a bit of a homage to one of stowpirate's (saw the pleasing shadows and couldn't resist giving it a go)



What can I say? Perfect tree portrait with those shadows being spot on 

You will be doing camera portraits next


----------



## e19896 (Feb 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> e19896, I don't think they need the borders you've added.



on here i agree they do not work http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/sets/72157623204023643/show/ they do..


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 4, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> What can I say? Perfect tree portrait with those shadows being spot on
> 
> You will be doing camera portraits next



Still not the equal of yours though. The glare and texture from the road really make it.



stowpirate said:


>



I've only got the one camera at the moment. Suppose I could go to jessops and start snapping away at their displays but they might chuck me out.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 4, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Still not the equal of yours though. The glare and texture from the road really make it.








Cheers mine is a pint of Nog 



gamma globulins said:


> I've only got the one camera at the moment. Suppose I could go to jessops and start snapping away at their displays but they might chuck me out.



You could take an interest in buying one and somehow work the photography into the sales banter. Then  you you could decline and make some derogatory remark about the camera as they show you the door. The resulting snap of angry Jessops sales person waving top notch digital at you would make a great candid photo 






Here is one I took lunchtime before me second pint of Nog


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 5, 2010)

Kid At The Back gig:


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice photos Hocus! I haven't done any band work since I got my SLR, I should really get back into it.

A few planty ones from Wooly-park greenhouse:
















Deer tracks





Best for last


----------



## cybertect (Feb 6, 2010)

The last two were a bit of a technical challenge as I decided to try to catch a little of the twilight after work and then discovered I'd left the plate for my tripod at home. Cue improv with my monopod and holding 8 second exposures as still as I could while bracing it against anything I could find. It took a few attempts...


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 6, 2010)

This is me second film from the Moskva 2. I reduced the dev time to under 4 minutes as the first efforts I think was slightly over developed. These I think was the best out of eight exposures. The negs are 6x9cm which equates to about 50mp scans at full resolution albeit my poor computer can not handle them with only 512mb memory so I have reduced them a tad.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 6, 2010)

Pick of the bunch in my book


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 7, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Pick of the bunch in my book








Here is another frame from the Moskva 2 with some tree albeit I think this one does not work but did look good at the time. 

Those experimental hand held night shots looked good 

Johnny Canuck 2 what has happened did them alien figures do something to your camera - brilliant 

I think your best yet?


----------



## argenteum (Feb 7, 2010)

From some installations done by some friends.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2010)

I am now the proud owner of an LX3; these are my first pictures with it:-


----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2010)

>




oh erm this is nice


----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Feb 7, 2010)

Oo! I like that a lot. The light is wonderful, it's almost painterly (I'm thinking Georges de la Tour).

I'd be tempted to lose the two guys to the left, though.






(hope you don't mind)


----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Oo! I like that a lot. The light is wonderful, it's almost painterly (I'm thinking Georges de la Tour).
> 
> I'd be tempted to lose the two guys to the left, though.
> 
> ...



ha love gose to hard drive..


----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is The Sheffield Tap it was an hard day so i called in alone and took images who me head hurts today mind thee


----------



## argenteum (Feb 7, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



That's great, that is.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 7, 2010)

Test film taken this afternoon to prove that I could develop Ilford HP5 film with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer.  Taken with a Braun Paxina medium format camera. Inside shots 25th at f2.9 outside 100th at f8.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)

e19896 said:


>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 8, 2010)

Is the Saint's Volvo P1800?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## lobster (Feb 9, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Nice shot , very ironic


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2010)

The LX3 rides again:-


























Camera set to Intelligent Auto - smarter than a dolphin.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2010)

Crispy said:


>



St Giles Camberwell?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2010)

yup


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 10, 2010)

for Johnny Canuck2


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)

e19896 said:


> for Johnny Canuck2



As a Canadian, this looks suspiciously like a photo of a blizzard.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 10, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Is that the latest anti UFO measures to combat possible extra terrestrial terrorist threat? Great photo, not quite as good as the first search light you posted a few days ago which looked like something out of an episode of X Files


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 10, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Is that the latest anti UFO measures to combat possible extra terrestrial terrorist threat? Great photo, not quite as good as the first search light you posted a few days ago which looked like something out of an episode of X Files



The whole installation is visually intriguing. I still don't feel that I've done it justice in a photo. You'll have to bear with me as I keep trying. 

As for what it is...

http://www.vectorialvancouver.net/archive.php?id=4126


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 11, 2010)

e19896 said:


>





cybertect said:


> Oo! I like that a lot. The light is wonderful, it's almost painterly (I'm thinking Georges de la Tour).
> 
> I'd be tempted to lose the two guys to the left, though.
> 
> ...



agree 100% ...its so much better with the 2 chaps cut out...esp the dude in blue, he throws the feel off somehow 


great photo either way really!!!


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 11, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



This I like very much.

More Nottingham goodness from me

Last light





UFO?


----------



## e19896 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wed i had to goto Leeds oh shit another reson to find myself in The Sheffield Tap christ i love this place ebb n flow..














To end one in Leeds The Tea Rooms yes afternoon tea early gray and cake i work hard at being a photographer only job ive had oh i fucking love it:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like more snow!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes it started to snow about 20 minutes after I took that picture.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Perfect example of a terrible felling cut
> 
> Sorry...


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 11, 2010)

Tis ugly. But I assumed the step makes it more likely to fall in a certain direction?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Tis ugly. But I assumed the step makes it more likely to fall in a certain direction?



Could have fallen to the right, as there's no step on the right hand side, resulting in losing the hinge on the left - another thread


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 11, 2010)

MightyAphrodite said:


> agree 100% ...its so much better with the 2 chaps cut out...esp the dude in blue, he throws the feel off somehow
> 
> 
> great photo either way really!!!



I kind of like it as it originally was. The two guys on the left frame the guy in the center, and highlight the feeling of aloneness or solitude in a crowded place. The photo reminds me of Rembrandt.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back on the other images..


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 12, 2010)

The two images above are both really striking. Love the colour in yours enumbers, and JC2's is very sci-fi.

More Nottyness














And another old Deer


----------



## cybertect (Feb 12, 2010)

A change from SE1, here's Croydon


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 12, 2010)

From my recent trip to the moon




(Okay, so it's actually the Gunung Bromo caldera in Java)

That's an untouched colour shot, believe it or not


----------



## cybertect (Feb 12, 2010)

Lazy Llama said:


> That's an untouched colour shot, believe it or not



Wild


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Feb 13, 2010)

Lazy Llama, that's a brilliant shot. How close did you get?  It's very much active isn't it?

I went to the summit of Vesuvius once, that was quite unearthly. Quiescent but with a sense of 'could be any moment'. It's very weird/nervy looking into the crater.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 13, 2010)

Love the middle one! You seem to have a knack for skies (I often struggle to avoid underexposing the subject in the quest for a true blue).

Mistly morning skyline





Maid Marian Way





Station Lock





Not a good day


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 14, 2010)

Combination of ND filters created a red cast which I haven't corrected yet.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Feb 14, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



fab


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess the decade


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2010)

edit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 15, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


>



Love:


----------



## pogofish (Feb 15, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


>



I think I know that beach/Island.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 15, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Love:


 
I am not sure what this means.

Pogofish - it's Pettycur Bay, Kinghorn.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 15, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> I am not sure what this means.



it means love


----------



## pogofish (Feb 15, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> Pogofish - it's Pettycur Bay, Kinghorn.



Yup - That's the place, couldn't remember its name.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 15, 2010)

A rather sickly looking lamb I saw out on a walk this evening.


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 15, 2010)

*Cute*

Also a photo of a lamb by a poster called 'Goatherd' - could be an entry for this months photo comp!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## kage (Feb 16, 2010)

A few from my trip to NY last week.


----------



## kage (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Forkboy (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 17, 2010)

e19896 said:


>


----------



## pogofish (Feb 17, 2010)

kage said:


>



Where is this?


----------



## plurker (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2010)

Rye?


----------



## plurker (Feb 17, 2010)

damn you're quick, yep, Rye it is.
I wasn't sure if this thread was open to all or had any rules so just stuck 'em up...just trying out a new-ish camera, finally got round to reading the manual


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2010)

No rules here.


----------



## kage (Feb 17, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Where is this?



That's 'The high line' in the meatpacking district in Manhattan.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 17, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Wow. This is great. There's something really affecting about it.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2010)

kage said:


> A few from my trip to NY last week.



Love this one, looks like a scene from a film. Suberb!


----------



## pogofish (Feb 17, 2010)

kage said:


> That's 'The high line' in the meatpacking district in Manhattan.



Ahh - I've read about that.  Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 17, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Amongst the crap you post...

This is actually a good shot. A shot. Not a photograph.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Amongst the crap you post...
> 
> This is actually a good shot. A shot. Not a photograph.



Stanley, if you were here, I'd kiss and hug you for that marvelous compliment!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Feb 18, 2010)

A few of The Shard at London Bridge in the last few days


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 18, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Wow. This is great. There's something really affecting about it.



i really like it a lot too. 



Stanley Edwards said:


> Amongst the crap you post...
> 
> This is actually a good shot. A shot. Not a photograph.






im loving seeing your pics johnny, must be amazing to be in vancouver right now...


----------



## plurker (Feb 18, 2010)

MightyAphrodite said:


> i really like it a lot too.
> im loving seeing your pics johnny, must be amazing to be in vancouver right now...


yep, this - nice to see the capture of a city in celebration.

Another from me


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 18, 2010)

A couple more Nottingham offerings











And a few I shoould have submitted for last month's photo comp. Still wouldn't have won though!


----------



## IanJ (Feb 18, 2010)

wow, excellent shots gamma.  Really love the lighting in the swans photo!


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks! That was a gorgeous sunset though, so I can only claim minor credit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 18, 2010)

MightyAphrodite said:


> i
> 
> im loving seeing your pics johnny, must be amazing to be in vancouver right now...



Thanks. I try not to overdo it, but the mood in the city is infectious, and I like to spend time trying to document that feeling, via photos.

The way I see it, we get this for two weeks, then it's back to the regular grind, so might as well enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Feb 18, 2010)

London Bridge Station


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 18, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



There's just been quite a funny bit on the news about the Brit press coverage of the games. One of the complaints is that you can't really see the flame as its surrounded by a 10ft chicken wire fence. That and the fact that the Canadians are cheating by taking loads of practice runs on the icey slidey thing (luge? skeleton?) and only letting everyone else have 1 go or something. Also there's no snow/too much snow/too much fog and the icey slidey thing's actually a deathtrap. Mainly its because we're rubbish at winter sports but really, really good at pissing and moaning. The report ended by begrudgingly showing loads of deliriously happy people on the streets of Vancouver having what appears to be a right laugh


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 20, 2010)

>



Love


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 20, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Love



Thanks 

It was cold snowing and miserable outside so this image was the result of complete boredom


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 20, 2010)

plurker said:


>



This is beautiful, full of atmosphere, making you feel if you are actually there


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday morning walking the dog in Little Switzerland


----------



## e19896 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## big eejit (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 21, 2010)

Big Eejit

I usually don't comment on pictures on here even when they are very good because the updates are so fast and I cannot keep up.   But this one of yours is f in grate.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2010)

The Kruzenshtern is a Russian tall ship visiting for the Games.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 21, 2010)

Taken with toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera with film developed and scanned at Asda.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## big eejit (Feb 21, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Big Eejit
> 
> I usually don't comment on pictures on here even when they are very good because the updates are so fast and I cannot keep up.   But this one of yours is f in grate.



Cheers Hocus Eye. It's an angle of Bristol I've never noticed before. Discovered it on the way home from a pub.

Love that snowy road pic stowpirate. I've got one of those cameras. Whereabouts did you take the pics?


----------



## e19896 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 21, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Love that snowy road pic stowpirate. I've got one of those cameras. Whereabouts did you take the pics?



Taken on Thursday on the Burway ridge  in Church Stretton area of Shropshire. We drove up the Burway pictured with the idea of parking near the Long Mynd summit and got stuck at the top of the Burway. We had to reverse down which was a bit scary. We parked at the bottom by the cattle grid and did a circular walk along the ridge 

The rock is on the top of Stiperstones in the next valley.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 21, 2010)

Taken with toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera with film developed and scanned at Asda. It is two photos stitched together with Hugin and tweaked with Gimp and Picnik.






Curves tweaked a tad is that any better?


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 21, 2010)

Random hiker on the summit of Caer Caradoc Hill.


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 21, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Taken with toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera with film developed and scanned at Asda. It is two photos stitched together with Hugin and tweaked with Gimp and Picnik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure which I prefer, but it's an ace shot.



big eejit said:


>



Really like this one too.



Johnny Canuck2 said:


> The Kruzenshtern is a Russian tall ship visiting for the Games.



Also love this one. What do you shoot with again JC2? Some of your shots are a bit granier than I'd aim for but your camera (or the settings you use) are really good with night skies?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2010)

A Canon s90. Just got it at Christmas, so I'm really still just learning how to use it.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 21, 2010)

Visiting _The American Way_ in Cheam with the boy and his grandparents


----------



## cybertect (Feb 21, 2010)

Now I'm doing a stowpirate with a weather-boarded timber frame building 

_Whitehall_, Cheam - which dates back to 1500, with some modifications and additions since.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2010)

York Guildhall on Saturday


----------



## fubert (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Visiting _The American Way_ in Cheam with the boy and his grandparents



cybertect those B&W portraits are brilliant - this one stood out for me as being a really warm moment. 






Burway ridge taken with toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera with film developed and scanned at Asda. It is again two photos stitched together with Hugin and tweaked with Gimp and Picnik.


----------



## plurker (Feb 22, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> This is beautiful, full of atmosphere, making you feel if you are actually there


thanks, that's brightened my week already


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Burway ridge



Nice and bleak.  I've just googled Burway ridge to see where it was and the first two results were you


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice and bleak.  I've just googled Burway ridge to see where it was and the first two results were you



Great famous for a fleeting moment 

I have been working on this photo trying to remove the colour cast then decided to try B&W and tones.






B&W version






Brown toned version


----------



## kage (Feb 22, 2010)

Huge panoramic (10mb) taken from Hay Bluff in the Black Mountains last September, just got around to processing it this week. D300, 18-200 @ F13

Hay Bluff


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2010)

kage said:


> Huge panoramic (10mb) taken from Hay Bluff in the Black Mountains last September, just got around to processing it this week. D300, 18-200 @ F13
> 
> Hay Bluff



That is a hefty file had to download it to view it as killed my browser 

Anyway fantastic photo shows how it should be done 






Here is another one of my craptastic XA efforts. Caer Caradoc Hill made up of two photos.






Same camera Caer Caradoc Hill made up of three photos.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Feb 22, 2010)

kage said:


> Huge panoramic (10mb) taken from Hay Bluff in the Black Mountains last September, just got around to processing it this week. D300, 18-200 @ F13
> 
> Hay Bluff





You can see my old house from there


----------



## fubert (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2010)

fubert said:


>



Another fantastic portrait Cybertect has some competition now


----------



## cybertect (Feb 22, 2010)

Some not-portraits


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 22, 2010)

Man, you do do live near to my parents.

Dad, is that you?


----------



## cybertect (Feb 22, 2010)

Luke?


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 22, 2010)

I never noticed how high Vader's belt was before. Proper grandad style.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2010)

More Hugin tomfoolery


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 23, 2010)

teuchter said:


> More Hugin tomfoolery



Are there are a lot frames in this photo ? I like the back to the future car - maybe some flames smoke and tyre marks are needed 

I had similar problems with street photography joining images together did you move between frames?


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 23, 2010)

Some images from Caer Caradoc Hill. Does anybody have any links to a free photoshop plugin to remove purple fringing?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 23, 2010)

>



Wooooooooooof lets go then?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 23, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



nice:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)

edit: twice


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Are there are a lot frames in this photo ? I like the back to the future car - maybe some flames smoke and tyre marks are needed
> 
> I had similar problems with street photography joining images together did you move between frames?



There are about 20 frames.

Yes I did move between frames - which creates obvious problems when it comes to stitching together. There was quite a lot of faffing around with control points with which I had to be very selective. This was mainly an experiment - I am planning to do some more at some point.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 23, 2010)

teuchter said:


> There are about 20 frames.
> 
> Yes I did move between frames - which creates obvious problems when it comes to stitching together. There was quite a lot of faffing around with control points with which I had to be very selective. This was mainly an experiment - I am planning to do some more at some point.



Hugin becomes addictive once you learn the basic features. Cars/buses disappearing is great feature that could get them anti terrorist people worried. Shots of the same individual in various locations across the panorama would be good fun. Even better if they had a suitably sinister pose


----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Hugin becomes addictive once you learn the basic features.



I've pretty much got the hang of it now... the bit that I still don't fully get is setting the horizon when you're looking at the panorama in the preview window. It seems to get it reasonably right by itself most of the time, but I can't work out how to correct the gentle waviness eg in the one I just posted. It tells me to right-click with the mouse to set points as being on the horizon... but mostly this just ends up in a big wavy mess. Obviously I'm not doing something right.




> Cars/buses disappearing is great feature that could get them anti terrorist people worried. Shots of the same individual in various locations across the panorama would be good fun. Even better if they had a suitably sinister pose



Maybe try fusing some policemen into some drug dealers or something.


----------



## Kingdom (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 23, 2010)

*Like*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2010)

Some images of the Stiperstones in them Shropshire hills. Taken with the toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2010)

Two images of Stiperstones from toy XA stitched together with Hugin 






Three images of Stiperstones from toy XA stitched together with Hugin


----------



## cybertect (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


>



This image is interesting in more ways than just artistic merit. When I scroll this down with my mouse wheel I get the optical illusion theat the image is twisting. Is this me just going insane


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2010)

No optical illusion here.  You had better book yourself into your local hospital mental health unit.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> No optical illusion here.  You had better book yourself into your local hospital mental health unit.



I think it might have been my glasses varifocal lenses


----------



## Kingdom (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2010)

Farmers gate on the Long Mynd Shropshire taken with craptastic Russian Zorki 1 rangefinder camera and Industar-22 lens


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 24, 2010)

Bah.
*back to the drawing board*


----------



## e19896 (Feb 24, 2010)

something i do not do ie composite image but i was just playing..


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2010)

e19896  interesting mirror type image 






More from the Zorki 1 Industar-22 camera with colours tweaked in Gimp. Shutter is tapering to the left!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## fubert (Feb 25, 2010)

caught from a train from den haag to delft yesterday..


----------



## e19896 (Feb 25, 2010)

big


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 25, 2010)

e19896 are they going cheap or is that your setup? 






Lightsprout Waterfall  Shropshire taken with toy Olympus XA and Gimped a tad











Both from Russian Zorki 1 Industar-22 portrait softened in Picnik.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 25, 2010)

Singing School:


----------



## cybertect (Feb 25, 2010)

Duke Street Hill, London SE1


----------



## cybertect (Feb 25, 2010)

Chop House restaurant, Butlers Wharf


----------



## Kingdom (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice, Cybertect.


----------



## Kingdom (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## kage (Feb 26, 2010)

Cybertect, Re: Chop House restaurant, Butlers Wharf

Nice, what lens was that?


----------



## cybertect (Feb 26, 2010)

Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS. f/3.5 at 125mm

@ Kingdom - I'm liking your recent posts too


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

e19896 said:


> big



I was going to say that is good, but you just photographed somebody elses art didn't you? Cheating!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 26, 2010)

We're all photographing somebody else's art Stanley. Isn't it time you embraced Jesus?


----------



## e19896 (Feb 26, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I was going to say that is good, but you just photographed somebody elses art didn't you? Cheating!



No i have not mate this is from some years back goto http://lowtech.org/intro/ for background just re worked the images..


----------



## cybertect (Feb 26, 2010)

The Shard Core at level 16


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> The Shard Core at level 16



nicelove


----------



## e19896 (Feb 27, 2010)

For Stan..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 27, 2010)

Subject normal:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> The Shard Core at level 16
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## cybertect (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks. I was rather pleased with that the instant I reviewed it on the back of the camera. It's become a bit of a project documenting the construction of this building - a case of being in the right place at the right time.

Yep. I did some perspective correction in PS as I don't (yet) own a tilt/shift lens [it didn't need a huge amount as I was on a high level platform at London Bridge] and a small overall adjustment with curves to bring out the texture of the concrete.

I mentioned on the Shard thread that Renzo Piano is now using a couple of my photos of The Shard on their web site and they've also put two in for publication in the May issue of J_apan Architect, Architecture and Urbanism_ magazine. Which has me feeling somewhat chuffed, over and above the small payment I'm getting for it. 

One more of The Shard






and, elsewhere in SE1, Shad Thames


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 28, 2010)

Stiperstones Shropshire taken with a toy 35mm Olympus XA rangefinder camera


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 28, 2010)

Long Mynd Shropshire taken with a toy 35mm Olympus XA rangefinder camera


----------



## e19896 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## tangerinedream (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 1, 2010)

It is March now but these were taken in February on Friday.


























To see the whole set of 10 as a slideshow the link is below:-
http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/caribbeansoundsystem&view=slideshow


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Long Mynd Shropshire taken with a toy 35mm Olympus XA rangefinder camera


These are both very good.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)




----------

